# MF 135 serial number and Wiring



## Scott Jack (Dec 6, 2020)

I have a older MF 135 with data plate removed and the location under battery box that I always get told to look I cannot find a serial number . Anyone have any suggestion?

This is a older MF135 with a Perkins diesel it runs well and all mechanical items appear to function. I need to replace gauges and the wiring looks awful. I ordered harness but it does not match wire colors or connectors that are on the tractor. So I am also searching for dash wiring pictures or a good schematic that identifies the wires by color 

First tractor to attempt to recover from neglect / cheap repairs


----------

